
The Movement to Break Up Facebook Has Begun - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/the-movement-to-break-up-facebook-has-begun-1826190338
======
ardent_uno
Terrible idea.

You keep it unified because then you have a single entity to regulate. The
problem with Facebook does not stem from a lack of market competition but
rather its fundamental business model of allowing anyone to purchase ads.

If we are concerned about Facebook being used as a vector through which bad
actors try to influence elections - which we should be - then we keep it
unified and regulate it so that ad purchasers must be vetted and approved,
especially if the content of their ads relates to politics.

